# First day back to work.



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Well it's the first day of real life since Coby died. I didn't sleep at all last night and Im sick to my stomach. I don't really want to see anyone at the office. I know they'll be nice to me and I'll cry. I will probably hide in my office today. I'll probably be on the forum all day... ha ha. It's the only place I want to be. Thank you all.


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

We are with you! Hide out in your office all you need to; people will likely try to say the right things but you are not obligated to talk about Coby if you don't feel like it. Just smile and nod and change the subject if they don't get the hint. Thinking of you and sending hugs and strength.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I know you are following the same road. I hope each day gets better and better. 



jacksmama said:


> We are with you! Hide out in your office all you need to; people will likely try to say the right things but you are not obligated to talk about Coby if you don't feel like it. Just smile and nod and change the subject if they don't get the hint. Thinking of you and sending hugs and strength.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I made up a little sign for my desk I could just point to that said, "Thank you. I'm okay, but if we talk about it I will cry. How 'bout those Patriots?" 

Substitute the subject change of your choosing...

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

A Pats fan! I knew I liked you. I'm originally from MA. 



Noreaster said:


> I made up a little sign for my desk I could just point to that said, "Thank you. I'm okay, but if we talk about it I will cry. How 'bout those Patriots?"
> 
> Substitute the subject change of your choosing...
> 
> Sending you a hug.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I was in your shoes exactly one year ago and remember how awful it was to try to keep it together at work and other public places. We are with you and completely empathize with what you are going through. I can assure you it does get easier with time. It doesn't feel like it will, but eventually it does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coby Love*

I would just tell people you don't want to talk about it or you'll cry.
I find honesty is the best policy.
I know it's hard to believe now, but one day at a time, it will get easier.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hang in there, I didn't tell anyone, but the HR person, because I needed time off. We have a keyed bathroom and I would take breaks and go in there and cry, regroup, get some tea, and then get back to my cube. Sending hugs.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

When I lost my golden "Ginger" last year. It happened On a Friday night unexpectedly. So I had two days off work to take it in. I went to work on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. I took Thirsday nd Friday off. I told no one and I told my girlfriend who works at the same company not to tell anyone until Thursday. It was a good ten days until someone came up to me and said they were sorry. So hang in there. It will get better in time.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Continue to hang in there dear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take it one day at a time, it will get a little bit better with each day.
Sending you a hug.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

You are all so wonderful!

I survived the day. (which only ended up being 5 hours at work because I started to get an anxiety attack.)

The first two hours I talked to my boss about Coby, so I guess that wasn't even work. I am VERY blessed that most of the people in my office are dog owner/lovers. So they sent us flowers on Thursday and told me to take off as much time as I need and charge sick time. Seriously touching.

But I do have a demanding job, so I needed to get back in the swing. However with fog brain and not being able to speak without mumbling, not sure how effective I was today. 

I couldn't wait to get home and get back to the GRF!


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations on making it through the day! These are the baby steps we have to take. I'm still in disbelief that today is the one-week mark. It doesn't seem possible. Charlie is still everywhere in my house. I hope today gets a little bit easier for you. You are so strong.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm glad to hear you made it through the day yesterday, and I presume you're probably there today? 

I'm also lucky to have an understanding boss. While I had some time to prepare to say goodbye to our Diamond, I still thought I'd be a basket case the next day and had planned to use a PTO day. I had taken the day off that we were saying goodbye to her, and that was the hardest day, watching the hours tick by before the vet finally arrived to send her off in our home, rather than at the vet's office. 

I woke up the next day and decided that I needed the work distraction. It would have only been me and the cat all day. Karl is far more stoic than I am, and he was going in to work the next day. 

Let us know how today went!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I lost Conner last month I tried to go back to work the very next day (I am a teacher and it was the week before the start of standardized testing week.) All it took was one person, who knew I had been off the day before because my dog was sick but didn't realize he was gone, to ask me how my dog was. I totally completely fell apart. They sent me home for two days. When I came back I was somehow able to hold it together even when one of my classes gave me a sympathy gift.

Most days it gets easier, I can talk about him without breaking down. But last week someone posted a video of an old obedience trial and there were me and Conner in the background, and seeing his wagging tail had the tears starting up all over again.


----------



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

So, so sorry for your loss. We lost our Golden in July of 2013, and still miss him immensely. We also lost our other dog (not a Golden, but still deeply loved and missed) VERY suddenly in February of this year, and I had to take some time off work. It's horrific, and people who have never owned a pet cannot possibly contemplate the pain. 

My heart and and thoughts are with you. 
*hugs*


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Coby and glad that you made it through the first day back at work okay. Time will help to ease your pain a little.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't believe it's been a week. I didn't even realize until I read this. It still seems like it can't be true. I hope you and your family are hanging in there. One day at at time they say... sigh. 



jacksmama said:


> Congratulations on making it through the day! These are the baby steps we have to take. I'm still in disbelief that today is the one-week mark. It doesn't seem possible. Charlie is still everywhere in my house. I hope today gets a little bit easier for you. You are so strong.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Well. I don't know if I can say today was better! I am suffering from anxiety. And fog brain. I can barely focus on work. The problem is that I completely overcommitted myself to a MAJOR event at work, a huge non-profit event and company in town. I also am taking a class for my masters degree. This is all taking place between now and April 25th. Normally, this would have been too much and I would have hit myself thinking... I did it again! Over committed. The problem is my dog died on top of it. So honestly... I don't care about any of it. I just want to be on GRF so I can think of my dog. I cannot take any of these things off my plate. It is crunch time and when I say they need me, they need me. SO, I am seriously having a nervous breakdown trying to do it all. I'm trying to make lists and prioritize. I did ask for an extension for school work. One project I was doing fell through. So I THINK I can make it.

People at work are very kind, but I told them not be too nice to me or I would cry. One of my coworkers has a Papillon named Amelie. I asked him if he'd ever lost a dog in the past. He clenched his mouth, nodded and said, "Yes and it hurts like f*ck." I guess that about sums it up. 

Again I have to say I breathe a sigh of relief when I can log on and say hello to all of you and see all the precious pups!




rabernet said:


> I'm glad to hear you made it through the day yesterday, and I presume you're probably there today?
> 
> I'm also lucky to have an understanding boss. While I had some time to prepare to say goodbye to our Diamond, I still thought I'd be a basket case the next d
> 
> ...


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So sorry you lost your boy Connor! Hugs. 



Loisiana said:


> When I lost Conner last month I tried to go back to work the very next day (I am a teacher and it was the week before the start of standardized testing week.) All it took was one person, who knew I had been off the day before because my dog was sick but didn't realize he was gone, to ask me how my dog was. I totally completely fell apart. They sent me home for two days. When I came back I was somehow able to hold it together even when one of my classes gave me a sympathy gift.
> 
> Most days it gets easier, I can talk about him without breaking down. But last week someone posted a video of an old obedience trial and there were me and Conner in the background, and seeing his wagging tail had the tears starting up all over again.


----------

